# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتـــــــــایــــــــــــ ج

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان


نتایجی که امروز زده شدن توی سایت نتایج دولتی بود ؟ 


نتایج ازاد جداست ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Viper_

بله واس دولتی بود مال آزاد هم جداس که همین روزا اعلام میشه.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> 
> 
> نتایجی که امروز زده شدن توی سایت نتایج دولتی بود ؟ 
> 
> 
> نتایج ازاد جداست ؟


بله...نتایج ازاد چند روز دیگه اعلام میشه

----------


## Hooman_Hk

> بله...نتایج ازاد چند روز دیگه اعلام میشه


آزاد کی میاد ؟
پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟

----------


## Hooman_Hk

> بله واس دولتی بود مال آزاد هم جداس که همین روزا اعلام میشه.


آزاد کی میاد ؟
پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟

----------


## Negar_B

میگن آزادجمعه میادبیشتریا میگن صبح ولی یه عده هم میگن بعدازظهر

----------


## Hooman_Hk

> میگن آزادجمعه میادبیشتریا میگن صبح ولی یه عده هم میگن بعدازظهر


پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟

----------


## Churchill

سلام
دانشگاه پیام نور  رو باید چه باید موقع برم ثبت نام آخه توی سایتش چیزی نزده؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سلام
> دانشگاه پیام نور  رو باید چه باید موقع برم ثبت نام آخه توی سایتش چیزی نزده؟


سوال منم هست ..بعد چه مدارکی لازمه..مدارک مشخصه یا هر دانشگاه مدارک خودش رو میخواد؟

----------


## Negar_B

> پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟


واقعاالان حضورذهن ندارم شرمنده

----------


## ali7893

> پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟


پارسال زودتر از سراسری امد

----------


## hyun jung

نتایج آزاد پارسال یه روز اینا زودتر از سراسری اومد

----------


## azem

اینایی ک میگن جمعه میاد از کجا میدونن؟!

----------


## _Viper_

> آزاد کی میاد ؟
> پارسال چند روز بعد سراسری اومد؟


نهایتا تا 26شهریور دیگ میاد.

----------


## nalisa

> سلام
> دانشگاه پیام نور  رو باید چه باید موقع برم ثبت نام آخه توی سایتش چیزی نزده؟


من خیلی وقته فارغ التحصیل از دانشکاه پیام نور شدم الان نمیدونم چه جوریا شده ولی قبلا ما حضوری بعد از نتایج رفتیم دانشگاه گفتن فلان تاریخ بیاید واس ثبت نام

----------

